# axe identification



## MB357 (Dec 6, 2021)

hello wandering if anyone could help with the marking on this axe head tried looking it up didnt have much luck ,Thanks


----------



## carpenter32 (Dec 6, 2021)

Council Tools.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 14, 2022)

Yeo, Council Tools. Best value in high quality forged steel tools and great hickory hafts all still sourced and Made in USA.


----------

